# Sturdi show pen help!



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Can anybody help me please. I would like a sturdi show pen but not sure which are the right ones. I've seen some but they're split down the middle. Does the middle section come out? I found this but not sure it's the right thing
Sturdi Show Shelter - PETS WONDER WORLD
If its not right I would be very grateful if somebody could point me in the right direction!


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Just noticed the place I was looking at isn't in the uk! Darn it.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You want a Sturdi show shelter double. Zooplus do them, but in boring colours. mypetcarrier.com or Purrsonal Touch have really nice ones at good prices. The middle unzips, yes.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you Carly. I will have a look. Hoping to find one that goes well with her brown fur!


----------

